# Wasserfallaufnahmen



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle "Wasserverrückten",
da ich das große Glück habe und direkt im Voralpenland wohne und nur wenige Kilometer
zu so vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten und Naturschönheiten habe möchte ich euch hier ein
paar Fotos von diesen Schönheiten einstellen.
Anbei ein paar Bilder von unserem sonntäglichen Wanderausflug zu den Schleierfällen.
Diese stehen unter Naturschutz und befinden sich in der Ammerschlucht im
Ammertal. 
Die Ammer ist der Zufluß des Ammersees und entspringt im Graswangtal bei
Schloß Linderhof durchfließt anschließend Oberammergau (Passionsspiele) unter
der Echelsbacherbrücke (sehr bekannt) hindurch und dann weiter nach Rottenbuch (da wohn ich)
Peißenberg/Weilheim zum Ammersee.
LG Markus


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserfallaufnahmen*

traumhaft schön


----------



## idefix--211 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserfallaufnahmen*

Ein wunderschönes Stück Natur, das lohnt wirklich einen Ausflug (oder mehrere) und tolle Bilder! 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## danyvet (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserfallaufnahmen*

Ooooooooooooohhhhh!!!! soooooo schöööööön!!! Tolle Fotos und echt ein paradiesisches Stückchen Erde. Du hast echt Glück, dass du nicht weit von dort wohnst. :traum


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserfallaufnahmen*

Servus Markus

Wunderschön 

In der Ammer gibts bestimmt Forellen 
Schaut kalt und sehr klar aus ......

Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es auch einen Wasserfall 

Habe auch schon mal Bilder gezeigt, allerdings, ich finde sie nicht mehr


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserfallaufnahmen*

Vor allem wäre das doch eine wunderschöne Bühne für ein "Teichtreffen"  

Es muß ja nicht immer ein Teich eines Users sein.
Hauptsache Wasser und Natur.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserfallaufnahmen*

Danke an alle für die Antworten,
ist aber auch ein schönes Fleckchen Erde und nur 10km von mir entfernt.
@ Helmut
ja da gibts viele Forellen, das Wasser ist wirklich 1a und sehr kalt, aber zum Baden
gehts nur im Hochsommer so wie jetzt, da sind dann mal 17°C drin, mehr aber nicht.
@Eugen
als Ausflugsziel beim TT mit Sicherheit.
LG Markus


----------

